# TV-Karte arbeitet jetzt doch mit mehr als 2GB (Gelöst)

## thojoh

Hallo,

ich habe neulich meinen Rechner mit mehr Arbeitsspeicher aufgerüstet, weil ich mit mit vmware virtuelle Maschinen basteln will.

Mein Gentoo Linux System Kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 für den Athlon 64 kompiliert kommt mit 4G und auch 6GB Speicher

wunderbar zurecht, es funktioniert soweit alles auch meine virtuellen Maschinen. Nur meine TV-Karte Avermedia Aver TV DVB-T 761 

(eine alte PCI-Karte) spinnt, wenn 4GB oder mehr drin sind. Es gibt mit Kaffeine nur Bildstörungen und nach ein paar Minuten 

stürzt dann Kaffeine komplett ab. Das ist meine einzige PCI-Karte im Rechner. Kann es sein dass solche Karten mit soviel Arbeitsspeicher 

grundsätzlich nicht funktionieren oder kann man da an der Kernelkonfiguration noch irgendetwas drehen. Beim Durchforsten der Kernelkonfiguration

habe ich auch nichts mit High Memory Support gefunden.

in der /var/log/messages stehen dann reihenweise Fehlermeldungen der Art:

i2c-adapter i2c-0:master_xfer[0]w, addr=0x70, len=2

i2c-adapter i2c-0:master_xfer[1]R, addr=0x70, len=2

wenn auf die TV-Karte zugegriffen wird.

Unter Windows kann ich die Karte nicht mehr testen, da meine Treiber CD abhanden gekommen ist und auf den Webseiten von Avermedia ist nichts mehr zu finden.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Lösung des Problems siehe weiter unten :lol:Last edited by thojoh on Wed Nov 05, 2008 12:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

zu deinem Linux-Problem kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber

 *thojoh wrote:*   

> Unter Windows kann ich die Karte nicht mehr testen, da meine Treiber CD abhanden gekommen ist und auf den Webseiten von Avermedia ist nichts mehr zu finden.

 

erster Treffer unter Goolge: http://de.nodevice.com/driver/company/AVerMedia/TV_Tuner.html

Viel Spaß beim Testen  :Wink: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Durchforsten der Kernelkonfiguration habe ich auch nichts mit High Memory Support gefunden.

 

entweder bist du blind oder ich halluziniere   :Laughing: 

Processor type and features  --->  High Memory Support

fährst du ein 32 oder 64bit system?

----------

## thojoh

Antwort an AmonAmarth

Ich fahre ein 64 Bit System , ich habe doch oben geschrieben "kompiliert für den Athlon 64" also 64Bit System und nein ich bin nicht blind

in den Processor type and features steht nichts von High Memory Support. Es werden hier ohnehin nicht mehr alle Einstellmöglichkeiten

angeboten. Man kann nicht mal mehr einen 32Bit Prozessor auswählen. Pentium I ,  486 etc gibt es nicht mehr zur Auswahl. Selbst wenn ich die .config Datei lösche. In den Default Einstellungen gibt es diese Möglichkeiten nicht mehr.

----------

## bbgermany

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> entweder bist du blind oder ich halluziniere  
> 
> Processor type and features  --->  High Memory Support
> 
> fährst du ein 32 oder 64bit system?

 

Die Option steht nur bei einem 32Bit System Kernel zur Verfügung um das Memory Mapping zu aktivieren.

MfG. bb

----------

## think4urs11

Kann gut sein das dieser Karte schlicht die notwendigen Adressleitungen fehlen. Diverse Karten möchten ihren eigenen Speicher in den Addressraum des Rechners einblenden und scheitern dann an z.B. der 4GB-Grenze, da unterhalb 4GB ja jetzt alles von 'normalem' RAM belegt ist.

----------

## thojoh

Antwort an AmonAmarth

Danke, das dachte ich mir schon gedacht.

Also muss es eine andere Möglichkeit geben, um das Problem zu lösen.

Jetzt sag nicht, die Karte wegschmeißen. Es mag vielleicht nicht die besste Karte sein und sie ist schon

einige Jahre alt und es hat mich damals ein Haufen Nerven und Zeit gekostet eine DVB-T Karte überhaubt unter Linux

zum Laufen zu bringen. Sie hat dann auch bis jetzt sowohl mit meinem alten 32Bit System wie auch jetzt mit dem 64bit System

mit weniger Arbeitsspeicher wunderbar funktioniert. Und ich habe im Moment kein Bock und den Nerv herauszufinden wie man eventuell

eine andere Karte unter Linux zum Laufen bringt. Höchstens dann, wenn man mir für eine solche Karte eine exakte Anleitung zukommen lässt.

wo drin steht welche Kernelmodule und sonstige Einstellungen man dafür braucht.

Schöne Grüße.

----------

## think4urs11

 *thojoh wrote:*   

> Also muss es eine andere Möglichkeit geben, um das Problem zu lösen.
> 
> Jetzt sag nicht, die Karte wegschmeißen.

 

*antwort umformulier* hmm viel mehr als 'diese Karte nur in Systemen mit <4GB RAM betreiben' fällt mir auch nicht ein.

----------

## thojoh

Antwort an Think4UrS11

Also mir ist da in der Kernelkonfiguration noch was aufgefallen. Es gibt da eine Option, die heisst

IBM Calgory IOMMU support. In der Hilfe dazu steht etwas davon, dass die benutzt wird um in Systemen mit mehr als 3GB Arbeitspeicher

32-Bit PCI-Karten die nicht DAC (Double Adress Cycle) unterstützen zum Laufen zu bringen. Allerdings gilt das für IBM xSeries x366 und x460.

Das muss doch irgend etwas mit diesem DAC zu tun haben. Ich muss das mal morgen vielleicht ausprobieren. Das muss es doch auch für die Intelbastierten Systeme geben. Heute bau ich meinen Kernel nicht mehr neu.

Trotzdem danke für Eure Antworten.

Ich hoffe es noch jemand hier Erfahrung mit alten PCI-Karten.

Schöne Grüße

----------

## thojoh

Sooo Leute, ich hab das Problem selber gelöst.

Ich hatte gestern Abend schon den richtigen Riecher gehabt. Das ganze hat etwas mit der IOMMU (input / output memory management unit) zu tun.

Für all die jenigen die ein 64 Bit System haben, ihren Arbeitsspeicher erweitern und dann plötzlich Probleme mit irgendwelchen PCI-Karten bekommen.

Schaut Euch mal die "/usr/src/linux/Documentation/x86_64/boot-options.txt" an. Dort stehen nützliche Hinweise.

Also ich musste nicht mal meinen Kernel neu bauen. Ich brauchte nur "iommu=force,allowdac" als Bootparamter übergeben und schon lief meine TV-Karte wieder, auch mit 6GB Arbeitsspeicher.

Trotzdem Danke für Eure Ideen, Vielleicht kann ich mit diesem Hinweis jemand anderem helfen.

Schöne Grüsse

Bis denn.

----------

